# Best theme and variations



## clavichorder

I'm starting to grow interested in the simple theme and variations genre. This is mostly because I wonder if you know of any theme and variation pieces that is better than this: 




Le Festin d'Esope is my favorite I've heard so far. But I'm not an expert at all. It seems to me that the theme and variations genre is one of the most fertile grounds for experimentation in compositional forms. You can include theme and variations that are a part of a larger work only if they kind of stand alone. I'm mostly interested pieces that are purely based on this format.


----------



## waldvogel

I'll take Brahms' _Variations on a Pheme of Haydn_. It's also a stand-alone piece for orchestra, with 8 variations, plus a coda. The theme is always there in one sense or the other. Some of the variations are just breathtaking - the swirling fragments of the first variation and the amazing energy of the fifth come to mind.

Elgar's _Enigma Variations_ - with no theme - and _Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ are another couple of terrific sets of variations.


----------



## Olias

Bach's Goldberg Variations. 30 variations in all divided into ten trinities of toccatas, dances, and canons at outwardly expanding intervals with each trinity. Plus there are structural elements that enable you to perceive the piece as divided into two sets of 15 or three sets of 10. There is a micro and macro structure to the composition. So many layers of construction its mind blowing. Oh yeah, its also beautiful to listen to as well.


----------



## jdavid

The J.S.Bach 'Goldberg' Variations and the Beethoven 'Diabelli' Variations. I also like the variations on 'La Folie d'Espagne' for gamba by Marin Marais. The Kovacevich recording of the 'Diabelli' Variations is superb!


----------



## Lukecash12

Brahm's variations on a theme by Handel are magnificent as well (Polednice was pretty jazzed about it the last time I mentioned it  ).

I'd recommend this playing of Le Festin De Esope as well, by Ronald Smith:


----------



## Guest

I will go with the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## violadude

Those are my two favorite stand alone variations that haven't been mentioned yet.

The other two would be Elgar and Brahm's-Handel

But really, you might want to consider revising the thread requirements. Some of the very best theme and variations are contained within larger pieces.


----------



## Guest

Goldberg Variations, hands down. There are others I really like, but none holds a candle to Bach's Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Conor71

Another vote for Elgar's Enigma Variations


----------



## violadude

I haven't heard the goldberg variations.


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> I haven't heard the goldberg variations.


 OK whats the punch line????


----------



## jalex

Diabelli for me.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I have always adored Kodály's _Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song (The Peacock)_, usually known simply as the _Peacock Variations_. Simply stunning.

And I'd also like to put a vote in for some of these slightly lesser-known variations:

Blacher - Variations on a Theme of Paganini (the best set of 'Paganini Variations' for me)
Dvořák - Symphonic Variations
Reger - Variations and Fugue and a Theme by Mozart


----------



## Polednice

Lukecash12 said:


> Brahm's variations on a theme by Handel are magnificent as well (Polednice was pretty jazzed about it the last time I mentioned it  ).


You beat me to it! Always, always, always the Handel Variations! Best piano music of _any_ kind!


----------



## Taneyev

Reger's var. and fugue on a Teleman's theme. Best work on piano post Brahms.


----------



## violadude

Andante said:


> OK whats the punch line????


punch line? Nope, haven't heard it.


----------



## Vesteralen

Some theme and variations works can be intellectually and aurally interesting - Bach's are obvious examples, as far as I'm concerned.

Other theme and Variations pieces can be intensely moving musical experiences for me. The finale of the "Eroica" and Brahms Haydn Variations and the finale to his 4th symphony have often given me an emotional "high".

But, nothing compares to the *Enigma Variations *for me. It's the ultimate.

Again, it gets back to the basic dichotomy in the listening experience I've always had - I "like" music that appeals to the ear and the mind, but I also "like" music that appeals to the heart and the emotions. And, for me, they are totally different things. So, when someone asks "What do you like?", if I'm in a clinical/analytical mood I'll go for stuff that sounds good, but if I'm feeling all sincere and gushy, I'll usually go for the things that make me feel something.


----------



## itywltmt

violadude said:


> punch line? Nope, haven't heard it.


Begin your education here: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/231-day-music-history-june.html

I think most of the variations listed so far are indeed strong. Mozart wrote probably a dozen of them for the piano... How about "Variations on America" by Ives (the Organ version, please...). And why no love for the "Paganini Rhapsody" by Rachmaninov?


----------



## Lukecash12

Bach's musical offering was literally regarded as a joke by the people present, when it's creation was initiated. The patron of Bach's son had told him to improvise in six part counterpoint. Bach them wrote for him some peerless examples of theme and variation, with some definite harmonic complexity in the canons and fugues. If I remember right what I last read about it, it took him less time than 3 weeks to write this impressive part of his cirriculum vitae. Want to know what's even better about his standing up to the challenge so quickly? Bach was, of course, writing preludes, fugues, motets, canons, his monthly cantata (as well as maybe a secular cantata), and numerous chorales, at the same time that he wrote the musical offering.


----------



## Polednice

There was another variations thread quite recently and Rzewski's The People United Will Never Be Defeated was a good recommendation.


----------



## tdc

Polednice said:


> You beat me to it! Always, always, always the Handel Variations! Best piano music of _any_ kind!


Why do you think these are the best piano pieces of any kind?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann - Geistervariationen


----------



## Ukko

Bach's Goldbergs and Alkan's "Festin" are excellent examples of two approaches to t&v. The Bach work is (apparently) technically ingenious; I know it is more than interesting - it is involving, and the culminating aria makes it emotionally satisfying. The Alkan is, well, it is Alkan enjoying himself - and it's even suitable for children, if their imaginations are damped a little.

There is no 'best' set of t&v; lots of very good ones though.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Vesteralen said:


> nothing compares to the *Enigma Variations *for me. It's the ultimate


That's also my favourite set of variations. Second is _Don Quixote (Variations on a Knightly Theme)_ by Richard Strauss. Here's the first of five videos:


----------



## Polednice

tdc said:


> Why do you think these are the best piano pieces of any kind?


I have no serious theoretical reason for saying that, I have just never been more affected and more passionate about a single piece of music than this set of variations.


----------



## Lukecash12

I think I mentioned Mendelssohn's Variations Seriuses last time, and it's worth a mention now as well.


----------



## Webernite

Polednice said:


> I have no serious theoretical reason for saying that, I have just never been more affected and more passionate about a single piece of music than this set of variations.


Whose recording do you prefer?


----------



## Polednice

Webernite said:


> Whose recording do you prefer?


Naturally, I'm very picky - the only one I have been satisfied with is Stephen Kovacevich's.


----------



## Webernite

I don't think Kovacevich is a very good pianist, but I guess there's no acounting for taste.


----------



## Polednice

Webernite said:


> I don't think Kovacevich is a very good pianist, but I guess there's no acounting for taste.


Hahahaha, well, I don't generally listen to him - this may be a fluke.


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> Schumann - Geistervariationen


Brahms used this theme for a set of variations for piano duet.


----------



## Lukecash12

There's the option to listen to it at 1080p with this one, and I'd recommend it.






http://erato.uvt.nl/files/imglnks/usimg/1/19/IMSLP13588-Busoni__1909__Fantasia_nach_J.S.Bach.pdf

Of course, Busoni's fantasias are masterworks, and I've played this one the most because it is of the highest regard to me. Brilliant theme and variation, really Busoni at his best.



> Ferruccio Busoni's piano work Fantasia After J.S. Bach is an unusually but understandably emotional piece from one of the pioneers of musical modernism. As Busoni wrote to his mother, "The piece dedicated to the memory of Babbo [father] is written from the heart and all those who have heard it were moved to tears, without knowing of its intimate destination."
> 
> Known for his transcriptions of the works of Bach, the music to which "Babbo" first introduced young Ferrucio, Busoni composed the Fantasia as a "Nachdichtung" -- a work falling somewhere between a transcription and an original composition. In doing so, an expressive synergy emerges between the elegant contours of the borrowed material, the allusive meanings conveyed by the texts associated with the chorale melodies on which the Bach works were based, and Busoni's own original material. The Fantasia contains new and borrowed material in roughly equal measure. It begins with a murmuring prelude in F minor, which gradually gathers energy and rises toward A flat major. A bell-like theme, which biographer Antony Beaumont has identified in a number of Busoni's works as a kind of death motive, introduces the first full Bach excerpt, a setting of "Christ, du bist der helle Tag" (BWV 766). Busoni describes this passage as "stuttering and interrupted by sighs, in the language of a soul begging for consolation." The subsequent section takes a sunnier turn, with a fugal rendering of "Gottes Sohn is kommen" (BWV 708). As the counterpoint reaches its climax, there is a sudden shift to minor and a return of the more mournful music from BWV 766; this, in turn, is overtaken by original material, leading to a shift to A flat major and the appearance of the third Bach excerpt, "Lob se idem allmächtigen Gott" (BWV 602). Finally, the mournful material returns, enshrouded in tintinnabulating bell textures, at which point, in the margin of the score, Busoni provides the bittersweet annotation riconciliato. And later, as the last arpeggios and a final death motive draw the piece to its close, Pax ei (peace to him). Sadly, soon after the premiere of the Fantasia After J.S. Bach, Busoni was compelled to compose another work in memoriam, the Berceuse élégiaque. Busoni dedicated the latter piece to his mother, who died shortly after hearing the Fantasia written for her husband.
> 
> Paintings by Remedios Varo.
> 
> Played by: John Ogdon.


----------



## Lukecash12

I have to say that Busoni's Fantasia Contrappuntistica is brilliant as well. It's a penultimate tribute to Bach's Art of Fugue (which it was directly based off of). I still get teary eyed when he spells out the B A C H motif at the beginning of fuga III.

And who can forget the Fugue from Sorabji's Opus Clavicembalisticum? It's a world unto itself.


----------



## Air

I'm surprised no one has yet mentioned the final movement from Beethoven's great E major sonata, op. 109, which stands right up there with the Goldberg's and Diabelli's as one of the greatest variations ever written.

And also the famous Symphonic Etudes by Schumann, which just as well could have been named _Eleven variations on a theme by Baron von Fricken, with an additional variation on an entirely different theme by Heinrich Marschner_".

Prokofiev's best-developed symphony, the Second, features an unforgettable theme and variations as its second movement that throws you unwittingly between chaos and order, existence and inanimateness, light and darkness.


----------



## jalex

Webernite said:


> I don't think Kovacevich is a very good pianist, but I guess there's no acounting for taste.


I think he plays good Beethoven. From what I have heard his Diabelli Variations are considered the benchmark recording.


----------



## Webernite

Well, I haven't heard that recording and maybe it's good, but what I have heard from him hasn't been anything special.


----------



## Polednice

Air said:


> I'm surprised no one has yet mentioned the final movement from Beethoven's great E major sonata, op. 109, which stands right up there with the Goldberg's and Diabelli's as one of the greatest variations ever written.


I imagine it's because the OP asked for stand-alone variations, rather than movements from other works.


----------



## Ukko

There was a caveat there... and the Op. 109 finale may fit, depending on how fussy you are. I have heard it alone, turning on the radio at the right time, and it _works_ 'stand-alone'.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> Brahms used this theme for a set of variations for piano duet.


Yes, wise man that he was.


----------



## Ukko

jalex said:


> I think he plays good Beethoven. From what I have heard his Diabelli Variations are considered the benchmark recording.


I had not heard that judgement. There are several recordings I like better, but I'll just name one: that by Olli Mustonen. BTW, I enjoyed Kovacevich's playing more before he dropped the 'Bishop'.


----------



## Nix

DIABELLI VARIATIONS.

Also _Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge,_ _Enigma Variations_, and _Eroica Variations_ are all pretty wonderful.


----------



## Ukko

I have been re-listening to my Alkan recordings, this PM to the Elan remastering/reissue of a Lewenthal RCA release - which includes as a filler Liszt's Hexameron. Now _there_ is a set of variations! Lewenthal drops all restraints (he didn't have much in that category anyway), and the result is jaw dropping. In case youn are unfamiliar with the work, about three minutes from the end the music slows, quiets, and dies away - in what seems to me to be a perfect close. Not for the still young Liszt.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Hi clavichorder, I haven't had a chance to participate here yet. Thought I'll throw in a familiar tune, and of course, Andreas Staier on a fortepiano (1792).


----------



## Aarontastic

Lukecash12 said:


> Brahm's variations on a theme by Handel are magnificent as well (Polednice was pretty jazzed about it the last time I mentioned it  ).
> 
> I'm agreeing wholeheartedly with this. But I really enjoyed Le Festin d'Esope as well.


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> Prokofiev's best-developed symphony, the Second, features an unforgettable theme and variations as its second movement that throws you unwittingly between chaos and order, existence and inanimateness, light and darkness.


Recently read Prokofiev's 2nd was modelled after Beethoven's op. 111.


----------



## arpeggio

Which variation is technically the best? I don't know.

Which is my favorite? I do have one. Walton: _ Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm fond of Reger's orchestral variations based on themes of Mozart and Hiller. In both cases the works end with a couple of lengthy fugues - even better!


----------



## Becca

arpeggio said:


> Which variation is technically the best? I don't know.
> 
> Which is my favorite? I do have one. Walton: _ Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_.


I remember having a conversation with a friend of mine who is a professor of composition and he was telling me about this piece that he had heard on the radio and how it confused him, in some ways it was very much like Hindemith but then he kept hearing bits of Walton in it!


----------



## hpowders

OP: the answer is obviously Beethoven's Diabelli Variations. No argument from me.


----------



## Lukecash12

The Musical Offering, especially with it's masterfully written sonata, comes to mind for me often when I think of T & V.


----------



## Presolis

I agree; for ex ample in Brahms fourth Symphony, the last movement is a magnificent Variarions set


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I'm a sucker for a good T&V composition, so find it difficult to choose a favourite. Having said that, I'll nominate Rachmaninov's wonderful Corelli Variations.


----------



## hpowders

After Bach, the best theme and variations for me are:

Beethoven Diabelli Variations

Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel.

And when everyone's asleep, I sneak in a listen occasionally to Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

There are fantastically many variation compositions in the guitar repertory of the early romantic period. Try op. 7 by Fernando Sor and op. 110 by Mauro Giuliani as well as their more famous op. 9 (Sor) and op. 107 (Giuliani). If anybody hasn't heard the Goldberg variations by Bach, I hope they will do so soon. I also like Beethovens variations over Händel for cello/piano.


----------



## KenOC

Some fantastic variation movements as parts of larger works:

1 - Bach: Violin Partita #2 mvmt 5 Chaconne
2 - Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 Op. 111 mvmt 2 Arietta
3 - Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 Op. 109 mvmt 3 Andante molto cantabile
4 - Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 mvmt 4 Tema con variazioni
5 - Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 mvmt 2 Tema con variazioni
6 - Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 mvmt 3 Passacaglia: Andante
7 - Beethoven: String Quartet #14 Op. 131 mvmt 4 Andante ma non troppo
8 - Beethoven: String Quartet #12 Op. 127 mvmt 2 Adagio, ma non troppo
9 - Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 mvmt 4 Passacaglia
10 - Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 #3 "Emperor" mvmt 2 Poco adagio; cantabile


----------



## Becca

Respighi - Metamorphoseon - Modi XII - Theme and Variations for Orchestra

Vaughan Williams - Symphony #8 - 1st movement - Fantasia - variations without a theme


----------



## hpowders

At this time-Bachs' Goldberg Variations, Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Beethoven's Diabelli Variations, Beethoven's final movement Eroica Symphony, Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Schumann's Symphonic Etudes.

List keeps changing depending on my whims. A few days ago the list was a bit shorter, with inclusion of some of the above.


----------



## Bettina

My current favorites:

1. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
2. Bach: Goldberg Variations
3. Beethoven: Last movement of Op. 109
4. Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini
5. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
6. Mozart: First movement of K. 331
7. Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor, WoO 80
8. Chopin: Variations on Là ci darem la mano
9. Haydn: Variations in F Minor
10. Tchaikovsky: Tema con variazioni from Piano Trio in A Minor


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My current favorites:
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
> 2. Bach: Goldberg Variations
> 3. Beethoven: Last movement of Op. 109
> 4. Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini
> 5. Mendelssohn: Variations Serieuses
> 6. Mozart: First movement of K. 331
> 7. Beethoven: 32 Variations in C Minor, WoO 80
> 8. Chopin: Variations on Là ci darem la mano
> 9. Haydn: Variations in F Minor
> 10. Tchaikovsky: Tema con variazioni from Piano Trio in A Minor


Nice choices. New respect. I will now take you quite serieuse-ly


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Nice choices. New respect. I will now take you quite serieuse-ly


Thanks. However, my choice #11 is Mozart's variations on Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. So maybe you shouldn't be in too much of a hurry to respect me!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Thanks. However, my choice #11 is Mozart's variations on Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. So maybe you shouldn't be in too much of a hurry to respect me!


Something's wrong with my computer. Post too hazy to see. What? Some contrapuntal variations by Max Reger? I think that's what I'm reading. New found Serieuse-ness!


----------



## Becca

Bettina said:


> Thanks. However, my choice #11 is Mozart's variations on Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star. So maybe you shouldn't be in too much of a hurry to respect me!


...which reminds me of Dohnanyi's _Variations on a Nursery Tune_


----------



## Bettina

Becca said:


> ...which reminds me of Dohnanyi's _Variations on a Nursery Tune_


Those Dohnanyi variations are so much fun. I love the dramatic introduction, followed by a lovely little tune. Very playful and sweet. Hmm...maybe I'll rank it #12 on my list of favorite variations.


----------



## pcnog11

Sergei Rachmaninoff - 18th Variation from Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.


----------



## pcnog11

Mozart wrote this variation based on "Twinkle, twinkle little star".

Twelve Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman".

Only a genius can produce such a piece - great imagination, creativity with high technical abilities!


----------



## hpowders

After sleeping on this, my brain came up with these, this morning:

Britten's Variation and Fugue on a Theme by Purcell

Bach Chaconne from the second solo violin partita

Elgar Enigma Variations

Schubert Impromptu in E Flat, Op. 142, No. 3

Rachmaninoff Corelli Variations

Beethoven Sonata No. 30 in E Major, movement 3

Beethoven Sonata No. 32 in C minor Arietta (which has already been mentioned as Op 111)


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> Mozart wrote this variation based on "Twinkle, twinkle little star".
> 
> Twelve Variations on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman".
> 
> Only a genius can produce such a piece - great imagination, creativity with high technical abilities!


Very underrated pieces !


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> After sleeping on this, my brain came up with these, this morning:
> 
> Britten's Variation and Fugue on a Theme by Purcell
> 
> Bach Chaconne from the second solo violin partita
> 
> Elgar Enigma Variations
> 
> Schubert Impromptu in E Flat, Op. 142, No. 3
> 
> Rachmaninoff Corelli Variations
> 
> Beethoven Sonata No. 30 in E Major, movement 3
> 
> Beethoven Sonata No. 32 in C minor Arietta (which has already been mentioned as Op 111)


I love Beethoven's Sonata No. 32. I almost included it in my list of favorites. But I didn't want my list to be all Beethoven! I wouldn't want to come across as an LvB fanatic...


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I love Beethoven's Sonata No. 32. I almost included it in my list of favorites. But I didn't want my list to be all Beethoven! I wouldn't want to come across as an LvB fanatic...


With Mozart in sixth place on a classical music "lovers'" forum, fanaticize away! Who knows? Beethoven may move to 32nd place in a few weeks, behind Scriabin and Mozart may be off the page completely!

We must "advertise" them!!!


----------



## Bettina

I wish that Debussy had written some works in the theme-and-variations genre. Does anyone know of any Debussy pieces that use variation techniques? Suggestions and recommendations appreciated.


----------



## arnerich

I invite you to check out my Scriabin Variations for piano, a work I'm very proud of


----------



## sloth

arnerich said:


> I invite you to check out my Scriabin Variations for piano, a work I'm very proud of


Hey, I've managed to print your sheet & substitute your name with mine in order to impress a piano chick, hope you don't mind...

(only joking, man)


----------



## R Samuel Hoffman

Frederick Rsewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated" is an amazing set of 36 variations on a popular song for piano.


----------



## LesCyclopes

I don't know if you would consider it one of the best ever, but Rameau's "Gavotte & 6 Doubles" is pretty special IMHO. Relatively simple, yet forceful and moving.


----------



## Pugg

R Samuel Hoffman said:


> Frederick Rsewski's "The People United Will Never Be Defeated" is an amazing set of 36 variations on a popular song for piano.


I am not sure I agree but that aside, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## hpowders

I don't know how I could leave out the most sophisticated theme and variations of all, the Bach Chaconne from the Unaccompanied Violin Partita No. 2.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The one in Death and the Maiden slow movement.


----------



## chill782002

Brahms' Variations On A Theme By Haydn for me. Klemperer's 1954 recording with the Philharmonia Orchestra in particular. The whole thing is good but Variation III is breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Omicron9

clavichorder said:


> I'm starting to grow interested in the simple theme and variations genre. This is mostly because I wonder if you know of any theme and variation pieces that is better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Festin d'Esope is my favorite I've heard so far. But I'm not an expert at all. It seems to me that the theme and variations genre is one of the most fertile grounds for experimentation in compositional forms. You can include theme and variations that are a part of a larger work only if they kind of stand alone. I'm mostly interested pieces that are purely based on this format.


Best? There's a best?


----------



## cimirro

arnerich said:


> I invite you to check out my Scriabin Variations for piano, a work I'm very proud of


You did a very good work, the theme from the 1886 early Sonata-Fantaisie is lovely!


----------



## cimirro

Omicron9 said:


> Best? There's a best?


It depends. if there is no "best". then there is no difference between Florence Foster Jenkins and Luciana Serra as singers









Now, YOU decide if there is no "best" in life, just don't forget to let me know what do you think :lol:

All the best
Arur


----------



## quietfire

Olias said:


> Bach's Goldberg Variations. 30 variations in all divided into ten trinities of toccatas, dances, and canons at outwardly expanding intervals with each trinity. Plus there are structural elements that enable you to perceive the piece as divided into two sets of 15 or three sets of 10. There is a micro and macro structure to the composition. So many layers of construction its mind blowing. Oh yeah, its also beautiful to listen to as well.


Bach's GV is on a class of its own.


----------



## Whit

Have to go with the masterpiece of theme and variation by the master: Paganini: Balleto Campestre a whopping 35 variations!


----------



## JeffD

I love the Beethoven Werke fur Mandoline und Klavier, Andante Con Variazioni WoO 44b: Six variations, each crazy in its own way.


----------



## Pugg

Whit said:


> Have to go with the masterpiece of theme and variation by the master: Paganini: Balleto Campestre a whopping 35 variations!


Nice choice and even nicer first post, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## DeepR

arnerich said:


> I invite you to check out my Scriabin Variations for piano, a work I'm very proud of


Lovely, thanks. That's a wonderful theme indeed. 
Scriabin's own "Egoroff variations" 



Not bad for a 15 year old.
But one of the most beautiful theme and variations is of course found in the the second movement of his Piano Concerto.


----------



## chu42

Both Paganini and Ernst are masters of imaginative showoff violin.

I'm glad you like Alkan, he's underappreciated.


----------



## maestro267

The first movement of Alberto Ginastera's Piano Concerto No. 2: 32 variations on a chord from the finale of Beethoven's 9th Symphony.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I'm very fond of Don Quixote by Strauss. A tone poem based on an introduction, theme and variations. Just brilliant.


----------



## Eusebius12

If these haven't been mentioned already
Unser dummer Pöbel meint by Mozart
Paganini Variations- Brahms
Variations on a them of Haydn-Brahms
Etudes Symphoniques- Schumann
Engima-Elgar
Istar-d'Indy
Scheherezade-Rimsky Korsakov
Symphonic Variations-Franck
Last movement of the Eroica

and of course the great Goldberg and Diabelli variations top the list.


----------

